# 4' sq Sagging roof w/ H2O damage



## htinww (Jul 5, 2008)

Hello, 

With the recent storm i have a 4' sq section of my roof that is sagging.  It let water into the house.  I know how to replace the drywall & re popcorn the ceiling.  What i don't know is if it is safe to cut out the bad part of the roof.  I would replace the plywood, seal edges, felt it then new shingles.  I have lived here almost 11 years and it already had 3 layers on when i bought.  I would need to add 3 to get the same level.  Any hint would help so I dont cause any more dammage.  Can't afford hiring it out as i was just released from my welding job.  Know off any jobs out their im all ears.

Thanks 
Heather


----------



## inspectorD (Jul 5, 2008)

Some pic's would help. But you need to just make sure the water flows downhill, and use plenty of tar. The 3 layers is a hard fix because you do not know how many layers down where water is leaking in from.

Patch the top layer as best you can, and use anything you can to build it up. It is at best a band aid, but keep checkin it. 
Try checking it with the hose water first...before you get a big storm.
Good luck with the job search.


----------



## glennjanie (Jul 5, 2008)

Hello Heather:
I don't know how large the roof is but I would recommend removing all the roofing then the damaged sheeting. I think you will find a couple of broken rafters under the 4' square section. Start from the rafters and work back up using one felt layer and one layer of the roofing.
If we are talking about a rather flat roof (less than 3/12 pitch) I would use Half Lap 90# roll roofing glued down. The instructions come with it and it makes a long lasting roof.
Glenn


----------



## htinww (Jul 5, 2008)

I posted photos in my profile.  I think you can see them.  New at this site.


----------



## htinww (Jul 6, 2008)

Everyone sounds like their saying to cover it?  I was going to take that section down to the studs.  Cut out the bad plywood and work my way up.  I will get dif view of roof 2marrow.  I have a multi level house so this is my 2nd roof what looks like a "chim" is the house before the 3rd roof.  The first is below them to the side of problem.  Ill also take a photo of the whole house so u can see the pitch of each roof. 

FYI: Omaha Nebraska had straight winds 90-130 MPH June 27th, 2008.  They classified it at a 1-3 level huricane.  Yea i said nebraska and we don't get huricanes but the amount of rain, hail & winds in the short amount of time it was as close as we have gotten.

Thanks
Heather


----------



## inspectorD (Jul 6, 2008)

Se what good pictures do. 
Yup take it down to the plywood and change what you need to. The instructions for roofing are on the package. But I agree with the roofin god, the issue looks like it is the wall flashing on the chimney. Or the area above is leaking from somewhere else.
I would remove a piece of siding above this area to make sure the building paper(if any) is not tucked behind the flashing. 
Kind of like tucking your raincoat into your pants...you get wet. 

Be careful up there with bad structure, many folks fall in, or off.


----------



## htinww (Jul 6, 2008)

New pics of roofs


----------



## inspectorD (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm pretty certain that boxed area around that hidden chimney is the culprit.
Take it apart and see behind it, i'll bet it has also decayed. The gutter empties onto the roof in this area also?
Just be careful not to fall through.
Then post more pic's.


----------



## hondadrv24 (Jul 6, 2008)

Heather, 
I got caught out in that storm it was definitely a strange thing.  Sounds like you've probably got some good advice with it being a problem from above and around the chimney chase.  My guess is that your sagging is only the plywood between the ceiling joists.  I agree with Glenn in replacing the whole roof if possible but given your job situation get it patched as good as you can until you can replace the whole thing.  

wish i knew of some welding jobs but I'm a trucker now, welding is a thing of the past for me.  Good luck 
Justin


----------

